# Change bootmode without computer?



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wondering if there is a way to change the bootmode in TWRP without using a computer and adb? I made the dumb mistake of hitting reboot into recovery in CM7. I'm stuck at the hospital for two days and pretty sure I'm now stuck without my kindle. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ammubarak (Dec 29, 2011)

Fastboot mode. 
Try these ADB commands:
fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000
fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot

or

adb shell idme bootmode 4000
adb shell reboot

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

